# A short trip but a good one



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

So me and Josh got invited to go out on our buddy's boat . I was super excited cause Josh just got me a baitcaster for Christmas and I was excited to use it . Got to our buddy marks house and hit the water . Josh hooked 2 nice reds within the first 30 min . We hit a different spot and I caught a nice hybrid along with Mark catching one as well hit a couple more spots with Josh catching a couple of bass. Had to call it a night around 530 because I needed to get to school to take my final . All in all it was a great trip. 

Tight lines


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Way to go! That looks like a thick one.. There is nothing better than being on the water.. Esc? 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Another good report! One thing I can say is you guys are consistent and know how to find the fish.


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

timjb83 said:


> Way to go! That looks like a thick one.. There is nothing better than being on the water.. Esc?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Yes it was escambia and it as my thickest one yet


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

chaps said:


> Another good report! One thing I can say is you guys are consistent and know how to find the fish.


Thank you for the nice comment ... yes Josh knows where to look I just cast lol


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Awesome job y'all! I keep checking to see when you or josh catches a big one. I know it will be any trip now. You just don't go this long catching this many and not get hit by a 15-20lber! And also congrats on learning how to use the bait caster. I have been trying to teach my wife with not much luck so far. Once you learn how to use one though, they greatly improve your fishing arsenal!


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

snakeman14 said:


> Awesome job y'all! I keep checking to see when you or josh catches a big one. I know it will be any trip now. You just don't go this long catching this many and not get hit by a 15-20lber! And also congrats on learning how to use the bait caster. I have been trying to teach my wife with not much luck so far. Once you learn how to use one though, they greatly improve your fishing arsenal!


Thank you I taught myself I picked up one of joshs that he didn't use that much that he had for bull reds put a 1/ 2 jig head on it and practiced in the rent yard for 6 months with buckets for casting practice then Josh let me use his revo rocket last week then he surprised me with my very own she will get the hang of it its all about practicing I still am getting birds best I can throw a jig well but lighter lures that's what I need to practice


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice catch!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

A Girl throwing a baitcaster! Naw it cant be... girls use spinning tackle hahaha --- kidding

We need another 30 fish day...!! With a 20-30lb striper in the box this time this tidal swing is backwards it needs to be flipped upside down if u catch my drift.

Well done on your catch more to come Im sure.


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> A Girl throwing a baitcaster! Naw it cant be... girls use spinning tackle hahaha


Not this girl ..but then again I'm not your average girl plus I have a passionate fisherman for a boyfriend who is always challenging me


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Reel fishing girl 86 said:


> Not this girl ..but then again I'm not your average girl plus I have a passionate fisherman for a boyfriend who is always challenging me


You have a boyfriend thats too bad, maybe I can show him how to fish 1 day. Hahaha


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> You have a boyfriend thats too bad, maybe I can show him how to fish 1 day. Hahaha


Yea sorry he treats me really well just bought me a new baitcaster ... yea he does need to be taught how to fish he has been really slacking on putting fish in the cooler I mean I out fished him a couple of times poor guy


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice fish Selina, and a sweet Christmas present:thumbup: Getting used to a baitcaster quickly is always good to see. Now you just need a perfect rod to complete that combo.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome job....0530, I'd say that's a late un! Do good in your studies and keep slaying em w/ the ole man!!!


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Nice fish Selina, and a sweet Christmas present:thumbup: Getting used to a baitcaster quickly is always good to see. Now you just need a perfect rod to complete that combo.


Yes I do need the perfect rod and also need to learn how to throw twitch baits and light lures without getting birds nest every other cast I'm fine with a jig but hose light lures get me


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Jason said:


> Awesome job....0530, I'd say that's a late un! Do good in your studies and keep slaying em w/ the ole man!!!


Thank you yea I'm taking two night classes this semester one final down one more wend then graduation Sunday


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a short rod you could try..


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Think I just threw up in my mouth a little. Is this how yall roll play to keep the sex life interesting?


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

_Backwoods said:


> Think I just threw up in my mouth a little. Is this how yall roll play to keep the sex life interesting?


Dang it you figured out our secret lol


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

davdoc0011 said:


> I have a short rod you could try..


Sweet thanks for the offer what kind of rod


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Reel fishing girl 86 said:


> Sweet thanks for the offer what kind of rod


Not sure the exact specs , but you need to see it in person to get a good feel for it.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Omg.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

John B. said:


> Omg.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I'm with you on this one. This is f***ed.


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow jokes on me I guess ...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Reel fishing girl 86 said:


> Sweet thanks for the offer what kind of rod


You had the perfect come back to cut on Josh a bit and didn't!!! proud of ya!!! hahaha:001_huh::whistling::thumbsup:


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

This thread just went to hell........


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

davdoc0011 said:


> I have a short rod you could try..


I bet it is short.

Do you talk to your Mother, Grandmother or Sisters like that?


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

snakeman14 said:


> This thread just went to hell........


There is always someone that has to ruin it


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

davdoc0011 said:


> I have a short rod you could try..


Is that offer open to anyone?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Got to love the PFF


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Got to love the PFF


If I see that damn squirrel talking about limiting out one more time........


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Yeh, it's about time to open Squirrel season on that one.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)




----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

The report


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> If I see that damn squirrel talking about limiting out one more time........


You dont bad mouth Mr. Squirrel like that! He is a clear cut reputable person for what we're trying to do here

Besides

Catching fish is fun and all but lets face it a little joke, drama and chaos keeps readers reading.


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

Yall are racist as hell. It is clear the rodent in question is a CHIPMUNK!!! Expect the ACLU and Alvin to be in contact.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

ranger250x said:


> It is clear the rodent in question is a CHIPMUNK!!! Expect the ACLU and Alvin to be in contact.


Chipmunk? Ranger, you are gonna have ta stop drinking the bilge water. That's a squirrel, if I've ever seen one.

Chipmunks have the little sweaters on.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

ranger250x said:


> Yall are racist as hell. It is clear the rodent in question is a CHIPMUNK!!! Expect the ACLU and Alvin to be in contact.


No, THIS is a chipmunk....


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> No, THIS is a chipmunk....


Hahaha
He's not ready to go nuts and limit out... hahaha not at all


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Hahaha
> He's not ready to go nuts and limit out... hahaha not at all


Looks like he limited his weight out quite some time ago...


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

I'll just leave this right here


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't talk about Limit like that... he's a sensitive young man. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

A


John B. said:


> Don't talk about Limit like that... he's a sensitive young man.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Hariharhar


----------

